# Jupiter



## Scott (Apr 25, 2006)

Has anyone been viewing Jupiter? I have not had a chance yet.


----------



## ANT (Apr 25, 2006)

My telescope has been sitting in the box unopened for almost 4 years.


----------



## New wine skin (Apr 25, 2006)

I haven't looked at it this year. Seems the weather is always bad when I have the time...

I use a 10" Orion Dob. Love it. 

what scope do you have?


----------



## Scott (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a 4.5 inch Dob. It is our first scope. 10 inch sounds awesome!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 25, 2006)

Let me guess Jupiter is the brightest star(non star) I see at night???


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Let me guess Jupiter is the brightest star(non star) I see at night???



It's pretty bright and as it gets closer to its opposition on May 4th/5th, it may reach -2.5 magnitude.


----------



## New wine skin (Apr 25, 2006)

Venus should be the brightest


----------



## New wine skin (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> I have a 4.5 inch Dob. It is our first scope. 10 inch sounds awesome!



Sweet! Dont knock a 4.5 ", its small and light and most likely to get used. I had a 6" sonotube for a while, then a local in town was selling off his collection and I got the 10" for a bargin.

The 10" does make a big difference. I can resolve color and around 7-8 bands on a good night @300x. Can't beat it for the money. Only problem is its heavy.


----------

